# Club Schedules and Standings



## SDMama (Apr 30, 2022)

Does GA have a way to view schedules and standings by club like ECNL does?


----------



## MoSalah (May 9, 2022)

Girls Academy League | Leading Youth Development Platform for the Best Female Soccer Players in the United States.
					






					girlsacademyleague.com


----------



## SDMama (May 9, 2022)

MoSalah said:


> Girls Academy League | Leading Youth Development Platform for the Best Female Soccer Players in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s because I’m viewing on a mobile device (?), but I don’t see a Club View (like ECNL has).


----------



## SDMama (May 9, 2022)

SDMama said:


> Maybe it’s because I’m viewing on a mobile device (?), but I don’t see a Club View (like ECNL has).


 E.g. from ECNL: https://public.totalglobalsports.com/public/event/2368/individual-club/87/9


----------



## Airborn (May 9, 2022)

There is a club view, but you have to click each team to see standings/results.  

E.g., for West Coast FC:  https://system.gotsport.com/org_event/events/4716/clubs/9027


----------



## SDMama (May 9, 2022)

Airborn said:


> There is a club view, but you have to click each team to see standings/results.
> 
> E.g., for West Coast FC:  https://system.gotsport.com/org_event/events/4716/clubs/9027


Cool. Thanks.

It’s too bad they don’t show all a club’s teams’ standings in a view. It would be interesting to see how clubs are doing across all age groups.


----------

